# VW-Ware contra AmiloPro Laptop



## Jens_Ohm (11 Mai 2007)

Ich teste gerne Software und Einstellungen über eine Virtuelle Maschine von VM-Ware.
Ich habe da die VM-Ware Workstation Version 4.5.2 und darunter ein Win2000 Prof. mit ServicePack 4 installiert. Bisher hatte ich keine Problem, jetzt habe ich ein neues Laptop bekommen.
Ein Amilo Pro von Fujitsu Siemens.
Dort tritt nun unter VM-Ware folgendes seltsame Verhalten auf. Sonderzeichen die über Funktions-Taste „Fn“ + entsprechender Taste zu erreichen sein sollten, werden dargestellt wenn ich diese ohne die „Fn“-Taste drücke. Mit gedrückter „Fn“-Taster werden die normalen Zeichen dargestellt. So liegen etwa auf dem „j“ die „1“, dem “k“ die „2“, dem „p“ das „*“ usw.
Weiß jemand wie das abzustellen ist ?

Gruß Jens


----------



## benny_der_baer (11 Mai 2007)

den Tastertur treiber des Notebooks unter VMware installieren


----------



## Jens_Ohm (14 Mai 2007)

*auah*

Ok, das hat natürlich funktioniert.
Unter XP lief das ganze mit Standart MS-Tastaturtreiber und unter 2000 mit selbigem nicht.
Aber das einem die Treiber CD des Hersteller weiterbringen könnte, wer kommt denn auf so etwas.

danke für den Zaunpfahl

gruß Jens


----------

